# Toilet Seat



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone know if a traditional home toilet seat will fit on the Outback toilet? Just seems wrong to have a cheap plastic seat on a porcelan stool.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Question.....


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

SDCampers said:


> Anyone know if a traditional home toilet seat will fit on the Outback toilet? Just seems wrong to have a cheap plastic seat on a porcelan stool.


Hmm I have plastic toilet seat on my porcelain toilet at home.









Anyway, I'm pretty sure your OB one is of a standard size so you should be able to replace it easily enough.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

someone should try this out and let us know if it works.....


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be replacing my home throne, so I'll try the seat in the Outback before installing it in the house. Won't be till next weekend. I'll post the results.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

SDCampers said:


> I will be replacing my home throne, so I'll try the seat in the Outback before installing it in the house. Won't be till next weekend. I'll post the results.


one of the things about the plastic seat is that it seals a little better than most regular seats, a good idea to prevent odors from coming in.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Minimize the time spent indoors, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

My seat broke on my toilet last year.

The answer is YES, a traditional round toilet seat will fit on the porcelain Outback toilet. The hardest part was finding a round beige plastic seat. Painted wood seats are much more common. I think I eventually found mine at Walmart as I recall.

The home style toilet seat is much better than the thin, flexible seat that originally came with the toilet. It is sturdy and does not slip around and bend like the old one.

DAN


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing this past weekend on our first trip out with the new fiver. Seems like a very flimsy plastic seat for the porcelain toilet. But good point about it fitting tighter to keep out odors.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Get a padded seat for extra comfort


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Get a padded seat for extra comfort


LOL....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The first thing we did to our 21RS was to swap out the flimsy plastic seat for something more substantial. Yes, a standard round (not elongated) residential seat works great. Home depot carries an inexpensive "Bone" color Bemis brand seat that has a mounting system where once it is installed you can unhook the seat from above the toilet without use of a screwdriver. A handy feature. Who wants to get down on the floor and reach around the back of the toilet if you ever want to take the seat off for cleaning? Bemis seat at Home Depot

Now someone needs to come up with a heated seat that runs on LP propane.


----------

